# Degreasing a european mount?



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

shouldnt have been boiled in the first place..... simmering is ok if you watch it, but either way it cooks the grease into the bone....

you can degrease with hot water and dawn/ ammonia works great too..keep chaing the water till it stays clear

good luck.......


----------

